# Inshore bay fishing help



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

im new to inshore fishing in the bay. the reason im starting is due to the fact that im not old enough to drive myself places and the price of gas for my parents to take me to the pier everyday is way to much. so i have to fish in the gulf breeze/ pensacola area. i dont really have any idea on what to use. im going to use a ugly stik i have and not sure on the reel yet but something in the 12lb class (if thats alright do i need to go smaller or bigger?). my main targets are redfish and trout and maybe a few flounder. 





i dont really know about baits and lures or rigs or setups. i can easily get pinfish. but what about other baits? i have heard good things about doa shrimp, gulp, krocodiles spoons, and popping cork rigs. can someone please explain or post a picture of a popping cork rig? plus i need places to fish. i live right next to the bluffs but i dont know if thats any good fishing. also what about shoreline park, octagon pier, and wayside park? 



thanks. any help will be appreciated. 



-jace


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Article on popping corks. I am not familiar enough with the area to suggest where to fish.

http://www.in-fisherman.com/magazine/articles/if2803_angles/


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Shoreline is an excellent area to wade fish. That is where I kind of cut my teeth on trout. All the lures you mentioned work very well. Just keep trying new things and don't get frustrated if you strike out from time to time.

In time you will learn the waters, the tides and the fish, and you will develop a style of inshore fishing that works best for you. Inshore fishing is a fairly simple process that sometimes gets over-complicated with the large array of Baits and methods of fishing.

Early morning topwater baits like, Rapala Skitterwalks, Heddon Super Spooks, Mirrorlure Topdogs are by far the most FUN. Nothing like a big trout blowing a hole in thewater trying to get at your lure. If you have any questions feel free to P.M me and I will do my best to help answer, or I will lead you in the right direction. There are some amazing inshore guy's on this forum that should be able to provide you with a wealth of knowledge. Anyway goodluck and welcome to the ADDICTION.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

wow i have 2 popping corks and i didnt even know if. pm sent.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Hi my dad and i wade fish alot at naval liveoaks there are a bunch of trout but we have been wade fishing there in the morning but most of them are small so we are going to start wade fishing in the afternoon to see if the bigger ones are biting in the afternoon. in the after noon a live pinfish under a thunder cork. can by some shrimp but the pinfish eat them before the trout do. In the morning you can use shrimp couse there are not as many pinfish as there are in the afternoon and for us we have had alot of luck with the mirrolure topdog and the popadog. Hope this helps.


----------



## Drainage Girl (Jun 15, 2008)

I usually let my hubby catch most of the fish since I work full time but on the weekends, I've had lots of luck catching trout from about a couple hundred yards off the oriole beach boat launch(soundside). Popadog and spoons work well and if you are just out for fun, live shrimp on a poppin cork has always entertained me. You don't have to go far to catch fish. 

The trick is to spend more time with the hook in the water than playing with the tackle. If I had my choice, I would stick with my kids snoopy rod and reelover the high dollar stuff. But I am pretty easy to please and lady fish could care less what reel you got. hehe Have fun.


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

"The trick is to spend more time with the hook in the water than playing with the tackle".



That is sage advice gal! I like to catch fish on artificials as well as the next person, especially topwater, but when it comes down to figuring out what color is best, surface, subsurface, bottom presentation and all of that crap, I would much rather work a cork with a live shrimp under it or watch the end of my rod with a 2" pinfish on the business end!


----------

